# Showing Wini



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk53/balloonlagoon/winni240.jpg

does this dog have any show potential?


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

ps ypu have to click on the website link!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is beautiful!! do you have any other pics that you could post of her? how old is she?


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

i can put some more up but it would take a while, i have to take them first. She is 8 months old now. She wasnt in that pic i dont know how old she was in the pic


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yea, if you could get some more recent pics of her that would be great. if you need me to post them for you i would be more than happy to just PM me and let me know.

but like i said she is absolutely beautiful! may i ask, where did you get her from?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

A photo from the side would be best but I have to say that her head and bone are fantastic! Just on that alone I would show her.







You might get dinged for the big white/light patch on her chest but otherwise she looks very nice. A side shot will allow us to see her structure better.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

she has gotton really sick. WE found out she dosent have enough enymes so she is really skinny and has had diarhea for months we have her on a supplement now and she's is doing much better and has a firm stool but i probably should post pics of her once she is heathly. We got her from a breeder, vdhollenburg.com 
She sells dogs to the airforces and navy seals, she breeds shows and trains gertman shepard and she hand selects them from germany every 8 weeks.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

bump!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She doesn't have EPI, does she? I saw on another thread you're planning on breeding her and hope she doesn't have it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh yes if she has EPI or really any major digestive disorder, please DO NOT BREED HER. The GSD is horribly plagued with digestive issues that anything other than a minor sensitivity would be grounds for not breeding. What does Wini have?


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

well we havent taken a blood test yet. We are this week i think. But our vet and many other trusted breeders and friends say she probably dosnt have enough degestion enymes and to put her on a enzyme supplement. so we did and the diarhea and all has cleared up(in a matter of days) we still are going to take her to the vet again.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry to hear this. Wini is a beautiful girl, it's too bad you shouldn't breed her with this terrible genetic disorder. One of my dogs had EPI, we had to be vigilant about what he ate. It was sad to watch him salivating over a roast beef and know he couldn't have it.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

uuuuuuuhh we're not sure she has epi and she probably dosent, we havent had one vet or breeder suggest that she might have it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Diarrhea for months and requiring enzymes to correct is not normal. Has there been a diagnosis? Have you had second opinions stating that this was temporary? It sounds like a disorder but again, can't make a diagnosis just on that one little post but I would proceed with caution and implore you to closely examine the reasons behind your pup's health problems so you can make a sound breeding decision. It's sad to say but I get the impression there are more GSDs with sensitive tummies or digestive issues than GSDs with iron guts.


----------

